# Encender led con un boton y apagar otros con flip flop



## homerosimpson2008 (May 21, 2014)

hola, lamento la molestia, he estado buscando en el foro y no veo mas que imagenes pero no he encontrado hacerlo de una forma mas facil, estoy en realizacion de una pedalera con pulsadores y led (1 led 1 pulsador) ya he estado haciendo el diagrama y lo unico en que no encuentro solucion es en lo siguiente

tengo 4 pulsadores que van a llevar cada uno un led, lo que quiero es que al esta uno prendido si yo presiono otro pulsador se apague el otro led y se active la opcion y el led que presione, (eso no es el problema) el problema viene cuando quiero hacer lo de los leds, he estado buscando y encontre un diagrama con un 74HC374 que no puedo conseguir en mi pais (uruguay) lo que tambien necesitaria es que con un 5to boton se pueda realizar una accion y apagar el led que quede prendido por lo que estuve buscando es un quad flip flop d type con clear lo que necesito, el problema es que no encuentro diagramas de las conexiones en los datasheets, gracias y espero que no haya sido la molestia, les dejo el diagrama que encontre


----------



## MrCarlos (May 21, 2014)

Hola homerosimpson2008

Me es difícil entender tu planteamiento.
El titulo del tema es: *Encender led con un boton y apagar otros con flip flop*[/COLOR]
De esto entiendo que tienes varios botones y varios LED’s conectados a Flip-Flip’s.
Entonces al presionar un botón, que no esté encendido su LED correspondiente, debe encender éste y apagar los que estén encendidos. Cierto ??

Pero en el texto de tu mensaje me es difícil comprender que es lo que deseas hacer.
Podrías explicarlo en otra forma??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 21, 2014)

hola MrCarlos, desde ya muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta, lo que necesito es lo que dijiste tu

---> Entonces al presionar un botón, que no esté encendido su LED correspondiente, debe encender éste y apagar los que estén encendidos. Cierto ??

eso mismo, tenia que haber resumido un poco pero no se me paso, espero que me puedas ayudar, saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (May 21, 2014)

Hola homerosimpson2008

Así como lo presentas en tu mensaje original debería hacer lo que mencionas.
A excepción de lo que dices que con el quinto botón apague todo.

Los que hace el IC 74HC374 es lo siguiente:
El estado de sus entradas D pasan a sus Q correspondientes después de aplicarle un pulso de transición positiva a su entrada CLK.
Su PIN 1 es para habilitar o deshabilitar las salidas Q. 
Si está a nivel bajo, están habilitadas. Si está a nivel alto, las salidas pasan a su tercer estado que es abierto.

Ahora: como solo encenderá un solo LED no requieres una resistencia limitadora por LED sino una sola.
Si encendiera más de uno entonces cada uno requeriría de su propia resistencia limitadora.

El botón inferior es para apagar el LED que esté encendido. (5to botón, en tu caso)

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 22, 2014)

bueno consegui un 74LS173 y un 4072, lo que me extraña que el 4072 calienta muchisimo, no me animo a dejarlo mas de 10 segundos conectado, es normal?


----------



## Yetrox (May 22, 2014)

homerosimpson2008 dijo:


> bueno consegui un 74LS173 y un 4072, lo que me extraña que el 4072 calienta muchisimo, no me animo a dejarlo mas de 10 segundos conectado, es normal?





homerosimpson2008 Cuando un IC se calienta mas de lo normal, es porque el voltaje y corriente están por encima de los niveles que maneja el IC, también puede ser que el IC sea falso y no admite un voltaje superior a 9V, que fuente estas usando para alimentar el circuito


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 22, 2014)

2 pilas AA en serie 3 volts en total, vale tambien aclarar que puse 4072 porque no consegui 74HC4072, en el proteus todo funciona bien, excepto cuando lo paso a la placa


----------



## Yetrox (May 22, 2014)

homerosimpson2008 dijo:


> 2 pilas AA en serie 3 volts en total, vale tambien aclarar que puse 4072 porque no consegui 74HC4072, en el proteus todo funciona bien, excepto cuando lo paso a la placa





homerosimpson2008 debes tener mal conectado el IC, porque con 2 pilas no se debe sobrecalentar mucho el IC, se calienta un poco pero en un rango normal, conectaste bien los pines VCC Pin 14 y Pin 7 GND de alimentación del IC


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 22, 2014)

bueno solucione el tema de que sobrecalentaba, era un cable que hacia cortocircuito y no me extraña que haya dañado el ic, puede que por eso no ande nada de lo que estoy haciendo, de todas formas voy atener que buscar otro circuito, tratar de reducir todo el espacio posible ya que el lugar donde va a ir es bastante pequeño, incluso para 2 IC, buscare otra idea que sirva


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2014)

Hola homerosimpson2008

Pues utiliza diodos 1N4148 en lugar de las compuertas OR.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 22, 2014)

gracias carlos, 1ro comento que el integrado fallecio y era el ultimo que quedaba en la casa de electronica que vende y llegan dentro de 3 meses (queria llevar 3 por las dudas pero les quedaba uno solo) ahora estoy en busca de otra opcion para hacer lo mismo sin flip flops, para colmo no encuentro la protoboard -.-


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2014)

Hola homerosimpson2008

El integrado que falleció es el 74HC374 ??
Y la casa de electrónica donde los venden ya no tienen ??

Hay otros que pudieras utilizar. Por ejemplo el 74LS172 también éste trae Flip-Flip’s Tipo D.
Pregunta en esa casa de electrónica que si tienen IC’s que sean Flip-Flip’s tipo D y que traigan 4 en un solo paquete.

O busca aquí indagando por la *Description*: *Flip-Flip Type D*.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 22, 2014)

tipo d era lo unico que tenian, pregunte en las otras mas grandes y tampoco, aca en uruguay es muy escaso lo que se encuentra, lo que se puede comprar por ebay y llega sin problemas, pero mientras sigo buscando otro circuito que sirva, de todas formas muchisimas gracias!


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 23, 2014)

llame a varias casas y el unico que queda es el 74LS374 y 74LS173, que no se si servira por el tema de que es mas lento, estoy investigando eso mismo pero no encuentro mucha data


----------



## Yetrox (May 23, 2014)

homerosimpson2008 dijo:


> llame a varias casas y el unico que queda es el 74LS374 y 74LS173, que no se si servira por el tema de que es mas lento, estoy investigando eso mismo pero no encuentro mucha data





homerosimpson2008 el 74HC273 lo puedes conseguir?? Ese te sirve tengo entendido que en ciertos países el 74HC374 esta descontinuado, el 74LS374 es el mismo 74HC374 lo importante es que sea Octal "D" Flip-Flop con 3 stage Ouput.

Como son los 74C373, 74LS363, también puedes hacer el circuito con un Hex "D" con clear como es el 74HC174, también puedes realizarlo con transistores si no puedes conseguir los Flip-Flop.


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 23, 2014)

hola yetrox, tampoco lo tienen a ese, fue el 1ro que pregunte, el LS no me funciona en el proteus 8, nose cual sera el problema, de todas formas voy a pensar como hacer una memoria con transistores porque un integrado de estos ronda los 15 dolares y no puedo seguir tirando dinero a lo loco


----------



## Yetrox (May 23, 2014)

homerosimpson2008 dijo:


> hola yetrox, tampoco lo tienen a ese, fue el 1ro que pregunte, el LS no me funciona en el proteus 8, nose cual sera el problema, de todas formas voy a pensar como hacer una memoria con transistores porque un integrado de estos ronda los 15 dolares y no puedo seguir tirando dinero a lo loco



No te funciona el IC en la simulación o  te sale algún error?? Sube la simulación la empaquetas en un archivo Winrar a lo mejor te falta configurar el Vss del IC, eso si es cierto algunos IC no son económicos y mas si son escasos, con varios transistores y algunas resistencias puedes realizar un Flip-Flop para cada led con reset, dices que es para una pedalera?? Bueno cualquier inquietud nos la comentas


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 23, 2014)

algo mal hice creo, la energia toda conectada pero no funciona esto me da risa ya


----------



## MrCarlos (May 23, 2014)

Hola homerosimpson2008

Le di una arregladita a tu circuito.
Verifícalo ahora a ver si funciona.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 23, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola homerosimpson2008
> 
> Le di una arregladita a tu circuito.
> Verifícalo ahora a ver si funciona.
> ...



Hola, habría que reemplazar el diodo como una entrada más de la compuerta, pues cuando el botón de RESET sea pulsado provoca un cortocircuito entre el cátodo del diodo y la salida de dicha compuerta.


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 23, 2014)

o puedo poner un switch N/C en el vcc del flip flop para cortar la energia y que se apague el led prendido, funcionaria no?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 23, 2014)

No, pues no te asegura que se apague el LED, además en el encendido del circuito lo más probable es que aparezcan encendidos más de uno y en forma aleatoria, para ello conviene realizar un auto-reset, durante el arranque.


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 23, 2014)

poniendo un diodo en la salida de R5 en la posicion correcta no solucionaria el tema?

PD:hace varios años que no le presto atencion a la electronica por eso me he olvidadO de muchas cosas XD


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 23, 2014)

Supongo que te refieres al esquema que publicó el compañero MrCarlos, siendo así, R5 es una resistencia limitadora, no cambiará el funcionamiento del sistema en absoluto cualquier modificación en esa área.


----------



## palurdo (May 24, 2014)

Bueno, si no se puede conseguir el 374 por ningun lado y es carisimo, te propongo este esquema con componentes muy fáciles conseguir y muy baratos:



Funciona de la siguiente forma, es un contador funcionando a modo de chaser, y sigue contando hasta que la salida que comunica con la patilla 13 (/enable) del contador pasa a nivel alto, donde se detiene. La salida que no tiene led es la que apaga al resto de leds... La cuenta es tan rápida que ni siquiera se notaría la transición de una conmutación de audio a otra. Se puede expandir hasta 9 salidas + off, o 10 salidas sin off.


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 24, 2014)

excelente, el lunes voy a ir a comprar los ic, iba a ir hoy pero me dormi XD

palurdo, gracias por el circuito pero no me funciona en el proteus y la protoboard no la encuentro, es lo unico que tengo para probar, nose si le podras pegar un vistazo


----------



## palurdo (May 24, 2014)

En este equipo no tengo programas de diseño electrónico, el circuito he pillado uno similar y lo he modificado con el paint para hacer lo que quería que hiciera. Es raro que no te tire con el proteus ya que no tiene ningún misterio. Igual lo monto mañana en protoboard si tengo un rato, pero no debe fallar. Un saludo.

Edit: 

Me he instalado en un momento el LiveWire, he construido el circuito y simulandolo funciona perfectamente. Te lo subo para que le eches un vistazo. Son 10 minutos instalarse el livewire y probarlo...


----------



## palurdo (May 24, 2014)

homerosimpson2008 dijo:
			
		

> gracias como djie de todas formas el lunes voy por los componentes y lo voy a probar nose como XD



He editado el post para subir la simulación en livewire, por si le quieres echar un vistazo...


----------



## palurdo (May 26, 2014)

Si, Si, cuando no pongo nada es porque uso  DUS (Diodo Universal de Silicio) como puede ser el 4148, 914 etc. 

Te dejo un enlace para que veas lo que son los TUN, TUP, DUS y DUG... (Definiciones según la revista Elektor que se han ido popularizando en los últimos 20 años)

http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/circ/tuptun/tuptun.htm


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 26, 2014)

bueno, hoy compre todo, resulta que no tengo tension en las patas 1 y 8 del 555 y tampoco en la 8 y 16 del 4017, en primer suceso tuve un cortocircuito que recalentaba el integrado entre las patas 1 y 8 del 555 pero lo solucione, de todas formas el integrado no calento como para que se arruinara, el problema es que tomo la tension de la bateria y si tengo, me marca 3 (2 en serie) mañana voy por una de 9v aver si puede ser eso

edit, lo solucione, era una pata que no hacia contacto


----------



## palurdo (May 27, 2014)

Entonces ya te funciona el circuito? (si es asi podias subir un video a youtube jejeje) 

Saludos.


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 27, 2014)

bueno, todo soldado pero se me mantiene siempre determinado led prendido, hago contacto con los otros y se prenden y cuando dejo de hacer contacto se apaga y el determinado siempre sigue prendido, nose que puede ser, esta todo bien conectado

edit:me guie por el circuito del livewire, los diodos van antes que los switchs en tu diagrama y en el livewire van despues, es lo mismo?


----------



## palurdo (May 27, 2014)

pues los diodos estan simplemente para que no se queme el integrado si accidentalmente se pulsan dos botones a la vez, pero al estar en serie con los pulsadores da igual que vayan antes o despues que los switches, de hecho ni me habia dado cuenta hasta que me lo has dicho, jejeje. 

Puede que el pulsador que enciende ese led que siempre se queda encendido no abra del todo el circuito al soltar y mantega a nivel bajo la entrada /enable del 4017 mientras no pulses otro boton. Intercambia los pulsadores o directamente quita el que enciende ese led a ver que pasa...


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 27, 2014)

el contacto lo hago con un cable, estoy subiendo un video para que veas el problema


----------



## palurdo (May 27, 2014)

Bueno, mañana lo montare yo en protoboard y vere que puede pasar... De todas formas si quieres suelda en paralelo al condensador del 555 un electrolitico de 47 o de 100uF para ver cómo va pasando la conmutación de los leds una a una.

Por cierto, en estado estable deberias tener Vcc en la patilla 13 del 4017. Puedes deshacer el puente que va de la 1 a la 15 y llevar la 15 (reset) a masa, de esa forma el chip no se reseteara y pasará que o bien está siempre contando o se detendrá en la salida que lleve a /enable a Vcc.

Por cierto, no se si te has fijado que las salidas numeradas 1,2,3,4... del 4017 del livewire no se corresponden con los numeros de las patas del 4017 sino con el orden en el que se activan dichas salidas. Aquí tienes el esquema interno del 4017:


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 28, 2014)

bueno acabo de hacer lo mismo nuevamente, con otro integrado y otro timer y sucede lo mismo, ya nose que puede ser


----------



## palurdo (May 28, 2014)

Pues revisa todas las conexiones bien y mide bien los voltajes porque el circuito en protoboard funciona de lujo:






Lo único que cambia es que he colocado 6 leds en lugar de 4, uso 2 diodos en lugar de 7 porque no uso interruptores sino un cable (dos cables para probar el efecto de pulsar 2 pulsadores a la vez, como veras en el video) con el que voy haciendo contacto con las salidas del integrado, y la resistencia de los leds como no tenía de 1k la he puesto de 820ohm pero eso da lo mismo. El circuito funciona igual de bien tanto con 5V como con 12V (En el video lo muestro funcionando con 5V porque con 12V los leds brillan tanto que enmascaran el circuito ante la camara del movil). 

Si pulsas con 2 pulsadores a la vez se encienden todos los leds y se queda encendido el último pulsador que se haya soltado. Si llevas a masa (patilla 8 del integrado) uno de los pulsadores en lugar de a una salida del integrado, se encienden todos los leds y cuando se libera de masa o bien se quedan los leds apagados o se enciende un led cualquiera (función random, jejeje)

Revisa bien todo tu montaje porque ya has visto que es muy sencillo de montar y tendría que funcionar a la primera a menos que te hayan echado una maldición gitana...

Saludos.

Edit: Como veo que tienes zócalos en la placa, prueba a encender el circuito quitando el 4017. Si el led que siempre se queda encendido sigue encendido, eso es que tienes un cortocircuito en algun lado de la placa y te esta haciendo que funcione mal. Haz también lo que te he dicho del condensador así verás como poco a poco van conmutando las salidas hasta que se queda parada en la que tienes pulsada (si es que funciona como debería)


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 28, 2014)

gracias palurdo, en un rato voy a verificar todo aver como me va


----------



## miguelus (May 28, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Aunque, al parecer, ya está solucionado el problema, posteo otra forma de hacerlo.

Esta otra forma de hacerlo es por medio de Básculas realizadas con Transistores.

Son cuatro pulsadores más uno que apaga todos los Led.





Sal U2


----------



## Yetrox (May 28, 2014)

homerosimpson2008, veo que necesitas un circuito simple y eficiente, has preguntado también si se puede con transistores, mira yo te dejo este circuito que uso mucho, es un secuenciador de 4 canales con un solo pulsador que se puede ampliar a 10 canales, lo uso mucho para mis luces de discoteca con Triac, funciona de la siguiente manera, cada que pulsas el pulsador cambia de canal, en este caso se enciende el primero, al pulsar nuevamente este mismo se apaga el primero y se enciende el segundo y así con los demás led, ahorras mucho ya que con un solo pulsador cambias los 4 canales, en cambio con otro circuito necesitas mas pulsadores, mas componentes, Flip-Flop y circuitos Timer, este solo usa 2 IC, 1 resistencia, 1 pulsador y 4 Led que los consigues fácilmente, este circuito lo uso mucho para prender y apagar un led con un solo pulsador, también le puedes conectar otro pulsador para que la secuencia se devuelva.

La simulación esta en Proteus 7 por si no la puedes abrir te dejo el diagrama, espero que este circuito te sea de ayuda


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 29, 2014)

bueno hoy adquiri un mini protoboard por un precio accesible y quedo todo funcionando el timer + 4017, gracias a todos por sus circuitos


----------



## palurdo (May 29, 2014)

Me alegro. Las protoboards que yo tengo son de ebay y la verdad es que me costaron muy baratas. Compre 2 SYB-120 SYB-120 por 1 euro y medio cada una y 5 miniplacas para arduino por tres euros y medio las 5.

Ese circuito lo voy a usar para un selector de canal para el monitor de una mesa de mezclas que quiero construirme.


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (May 29, 2014)

esa miniplaca me compre yo, la pude haber comprado por ebay pero me demoran 30 dias aca a uruguay, pero bueno, no me salio tan cara dentro de todo


----------



## homerosimpson2008 (Jul 12, 2014)

bueno hace casi 2 meses que vengo con el proyecto y esta casi terminado (la parte estetica) lo que me surgio la duda si pudiera hacer lo mismo con el 4017 pero con 6 leds y 6 pulsadores


----------



## palurdo (Jul 16, 2014)

Si, claro, ningún problema, puedes hacer lo mismo hasta con 9 leds y 9 pulsadores. Fijate que en el video que te puse usé 6 leds y solo usé 2 diodos porque podía mover los cables pero si se queda todo fijo habría que usar tantos diodos como leds.


----------

